# REV Code:CPT/HCPCS CrossWalk



## mclemons (Jan 11, 2011)

Does anyone know of a public site that this information may be readily available?  We are using this to strengthen our cross reference of duplicate submissions for services eligible for both a HCFA and UB claim form.  Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 11, 2011)

I am not sure exactly what you are needing.  The rev codes are faciltiy.  Revenue codes have certain CPT codes that can be pared with them.  This does not really correlate in any way to a HCFA (CMS) form.  For instance Rev code 360 must have a CPT code in the surgical range.  A radiology rev code will not allow a surgical CPT code.  The Rev codes indicate different departments in the outpatient setting.  ER = 450, clinic =510 and so forth.  You can get the list of rev codes and the CPT ranges for each one in the UB-04 manual.


----------

